# Looking to get into camping in either parks or trails, any advice?



## Wearyzombie2 (May 18, 2020)

Whatsup everyone. Let me start off saying I'm fairly unfamiliar with camping and such in general, only gone a handful of times. I'm from Northeastern Ohio; best places I've heard of being Hocking Hills if you're familiar with the area.
Same time considering going camping at a local bike trail that runs next to some old CSX rails. Albeit that's a little more on the illegal side of things.
Pretty much inquiring for any advice on camping in general; would it be better off to start in a more safe setting, or go straight into camping the fun way?


----------



## Barf (May 19, 2020)

https://www.stateparks.com/ohio_parks_and_recreation_destinations.html
That is a list of state parks in Ohio, sorted by region. I just did a quick google search and that’s one of the first things that popped up.

Also check into state and national forests in and around your area. All these places offer varying degrees of creature comfort and solitude. Pick what you’re comfortable with.

It might be easier to start camping at already established camp grounds and often these state parks have opportunities for hiking as well as other outdoor activities.

In all honesty, I’d buy some cheap gear and get familiar with it. Camp in your back yard or a secluded area out in the woods. If you find that you like it, then start sinking some money into nicer/lighter gear.

I’ve got camping gear and backpacking gear. The two do overlap a bit depending on what you wanna do.

I hope this helps a little bit. That’s all I can think of off the top of my head.

~Barf


----------



## Wearyzombie2 (May 19, 2020)

Barf said:


> https://www.stateparks.com/ohio_parks_and_recreation_destinations.html
> That is a list of state parks in Ohio, sorted by region. I just did a quick google search and that’s one of the first things that popped up.
> 
> Also check into state and national forests in and around your area. All these places offer varying degrees of creature comfort and solitude. Pick what you’re comfortable with.
> ...


Thank you! I appreciate it.
Soon as Hocking Hills opens up I'll be headed up there.


----------



## coltsfoot (May 20, 2020)

freecampsites.net has come through for me many a times


----------

